# Evaluate My Fish?



## Mermen (Sep 7, 2013)

They said that The blue was a Butterfly and the Red Copper one they said was a Rose Petal?
I was wondering if that was correct and it you could tell me what colors they are. And just what you think of them in general? Thanks.

















This One is more of a natural light.







































He wont flair for me yet, but any idea from these pictures?? Thanks!


----------



## plumdogg (Feb 9, 2015)

*Good lookin*

I think you got some cool fish I have never owned bettas always cichlids, but I give them all an A+


----------



## Mermen (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks I have only had them about two weeks, and was wanting figure out what type of Bettas they were for sure, and get them evualuated... I think they are pretty cute though!


----------



## Mermen (Sep 7, 2013)

Also would these guys be something you would show or breed?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

these are pet store bettas right? they are not show quality maybe breeder if its a practice spawn


----------



## Mermen (Sep 7, 2013)

Yea I got them at pet-co I am really just trying to see what colors they are and what type they are..


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

then why did you post them in the SHOW BETTA catagory? this should me moved to betta chat or betta pictures



and they are all just bi color super deltas or HMs


----------



## Mermen (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry Kind of new on here and just saw people asking to have them evaluate for fun and thought why not... I am not really sure how to move it or I would...


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

its not a big deal if i mod thinks it needs to be moved they will we cant move them and also the fish in the first pic is a really nice find for petco!


----------

